

Ordered List is a GitHubber - tanoku
https://github.com/blog/993-ordered-list-is-a-githubber

======
swanson
I was surprised that this acquisition includes Ordered List's products
(SpeakerDeck and Gaug.es specifically). Assuming they don't get shut down, now
Github can host your conference talks and provide analytics (built-in repo
analytics anyone?) - in addition to hosting your wiki, bug tracker, code
repository, and blog.

I think this could be HUGE for Github as they position themselves as the one
stop shop for developers.

I can see six months down the line that every major conference is posting
their collection of slide decks on Github. I can see tight integration with
your repos and analytics ("See how this commit affects your conversion rate")
and maybe even a "Start A/B test between these two branches" button.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
They already do a fair amount of stats for repos, for example:
<https://github.com/github/hubot/graphs/impact>

~~~
swanson
Right, but it's missing things like how many people viewed this project, how
many people cloned it (not fork) after viewing, who is referring people to my
project.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
You actually get the first two as well:

<https://github.com/github/hubot/graphs/traffic>

<https://github.com/github/hubot/graphs/clones>

------
cemerick
I hadn't known about gaug.es before, will have to check that out. Notice that
the post says:

    
    
        All Ordered List products are now GitHub products.
    

I take that to mean that gaug.es, speakerdeck, and harmony aren't going
anywhere, i.e. this wasn't _just_ a "talent acquisition", it's the combination
of two profitable businesses joining forces.

I get warm and fuzzy seeing bootstrapped businesses grow.

~~~
timdorr
From their blog post:

    
    
      What Happens to Your Products?
    
      GitHub cares about their customers, and they care about ours as well. 
      For the short term, it means that not much will change at all. In fact, 
      it means better, more frequent updates and feature additions, more stability, 
      and even better support.
    
      For the long term, just as before, we will continue to evolve our products 
      to best meet the needs of the market and our business.
    

Source: [http://orderedlist.com/blog/articles/ordered-list-
acquired-b...](http://orderedlist.com/blog/articles/ordered-list-acquired-by-
github/)

------
simonw
What a brilliant acquisition. Five talented individuals with a proven record
of building beautiful software together. Congrats to both parties.

------
Brajeshwar
I really like <http://gaug.es/> and have been using it for quite a while.
Clean, clear, crisp interface.

------
100k
I hadn't heard about SpeakerDeck before. It's certainly a nicer viewing
experience than SlideShare.

------
danishkhan
Really looking forward to all the awesome integration between GitHub and the
Ordered List products.

------
chrishenn
As a Gaug.es user, I think my normal reaction to an acquisition would be
negative. But I really trust GitHub because I know they make great things.

Looking forward to seeing these products improve (they are fantastic already!)

------
listrophy
My favorite part about this is how awesomer the Internet is going to be.

